# More masks my kids made



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are a couple more masks my kids made, these are made out of mache'. The grey one is a gargoyle that they both collaborated on, and the others are their attempts at ghosts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They did a great job, Jack! The ghost masks are actually pretty eerie in a kabuki theater kind of way One of those staring at you from the recesses of a dark corner would be unnerving.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, the kids say they prefer working with the sculpy, the mache is too sticky and harder to work with. They're going to make more, but not for this year. By the way they say thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those are really nice! How old are your loin fruit..err.."children" again??


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Mikey's ten, and Kaleigh's eight and they said thanks for the compliments...and then proceeded to ask me what type of fruit are loin fruit...LOL!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tell them it's a type of kiwi fruit:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They did a wonderful job! Very cool!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree - they did great jobs!


----------

